# bilder als text verschicken



## mdoemli (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein jpg umbenannt in txt-file:
Resultat:
...ïÄ">Ì¦ÎN÷Ü‰}Â÷;5Ÿ™î Š«•ìXèòû{[qHâyoß\í%0×Õ¦æ.SÊo’É™åyG ÆÁi•ºêÖØÅW ...

Wenn ich jetzt wieder in jpg umbenenne, dann hab ich wieder das Bild.
Mein Wunsch ist diesen Buchstabensalat in einer xsl hinter drei Links zu hinterlegen und dann per klick der jeweiligen Links sie wieder in einem File zu speichern. Funktioniert über Post-Methode.
Mit normalen Text funktioniert das auch.
Aber die ISO-8859-1 unterstützt ja diesen Zeichensatz nicht.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit der Transformation.
Oder hat jemand eine ganz andere Idee wie man das machen kann.#


Gruß,

mdoemli

Hoffe ich hab das verständlich erklären können
 :roll:


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mai 2005)

das geht so nicht,

der text könnte ja

< > 

enthalten

musstdu base64 encoden und in ein CDATA stecken


----------



## mdoemli (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo Bleiglanz,

vielen Dank für die Anregung. Nur eine Frage Über CDATA.
Alle Daten innerhalb einer CDATA werden ignoriert vom Parser, stimmt doch oder?
Wie kann ich dann die Daten an eine Variable übergeben.


```
<postfield name="data" value="<![CDATA[daten ]]>"/>
```


Wenn ich es so mache bekomme ich immer einen Fehler.

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mai 2005)

ahhhhhhh welchen Fehler??

und  in welchem Kontext??


----------



## mdoemli (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Fehler:
The value of attribute "value" associated with an element type "postfield" must not contain the '<' character.

Kontext:

<anchor>Part-File 1
		<go href="http://miramonte.homelinux.net/portal/UploadManager" method="post">
			<xsl:text disable-output-escaping="yes">&</xsl:text>postfield name="xml" value="http://miramonte.homelinux.net/portal/UploadManager?linklevel=2"/<xsl:text disable-output-escaping="yes">&</xsl:text>
			<postfield name="xsl" value="http://miramonte.homelinux.net/portal/xsl/uploadmanager.xsl"/>
			<postfield name="type" value="text/vnd.wap.wml"/>
			<postfield name="id" value="17"/>
			<postfield name="name" value="mariano.txt"/>
			<postfield name="part" value="1"/>
            <postfield name="nodes" value="3"/>
            <postfield name="data" value="<![CDATA[daten]]>"/>


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mai 2005)

lol, schätze mal CDATA geht nicht in Attributen...

bei base64 könntest du darauf auch verzichten...


----------



## mdoemli (31. Mai 2005)

Ok,

habs mir mal durchgelesen mi Base64. Ist mal ein nettes Programm.
Vielen Dank nochmal!  

Gruß,

Max


----------

